# Royal Morph Advice?



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I have the following females that will be ready next year

0.2 Fires

0.1 Spider

0.1 Sputter (Spider Butter)

I am now looking to buy a male and I am thinking about a Butter Pastel

What male would you go for and why?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If you have the budget then try & go for a double or triple gene male :2thumb:. Best to go for a male that will produce the combo's you want to produce & what you like.

ETA: You could get yourself a nice Super Pastel, everything you produce would be at least Pastel (or go for another Super). 

Fire: Fireflies & Pastels
Spider: Bee's & Pastels
Sputter: Bee's, Butter Pastels & Pastels


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Super pastel is a defainate option :2thumb:


----------



## CBR_Rider (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally, I'd go for a kingpin. That would kick out some great combos


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

CBR_Rider said:


> Personally, I'd go for a kingpin. That would kick out some great combos


Probably a bit out of my price range but yes that would produce a good variety of hatchlings


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Id be all over a Lemon blast or if you could stretch that far the a killer blast;

Fire x Lemon blast; Dragon Fly 
Spider x Lemon Blast; Spinner Blast 
Sputter x Lemon Blast; Butter Spinner Blast


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> If you have the budget then try & go for a double or triple gene male :2thumb:. Best to go for a male that will produce the combo's you want to produce & what you like.
> 
> ETA: You could get yourself a nice Super Pastel, everything you produce would be at least Pastel (or go for another Super).
> 
> ...


fixed : victory:



madaboutreptiles said:


> I have the following females that will be ready next year
> 
> 0.2 Fires
> 
> ...


if you feel like spending a grand - Clown!


----------



## sazzel (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm biased, but I'd go for a lemonblast. That'll make some great combos particularly with the Sputter.:flrt::flrt:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Pastel Calico


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Pastel Axanthic TSK line.


----------



## pythonsandboas (Oct 7, 2010)

i agree with the super pastel suggestion, the price of these has really come down as well:2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Lots of good suggestions, I have a bit to think about now 

Kingpin
Super pastel
Killer Blast
Lemon Blast
Butter Pastel

I'll have to have an ask around on prices :2thumb:


----------

